# Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?



## liteon23 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Liebe Angelfreunde

Ich angle seit einiger Zeit an einem See. Es ist ein Privatsee und mein Onkel hat da ein Häuschen stehen. Da fängt man aber nur Forellen. Ich Angle immer mit 2 Angeln auf Wasserkugel und mit einer auf Grund. An den Angeln mit Wasserkugel habe ich meist immer Powerbait, und an der auf Grund meist Made. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Naturköder oder Kunstköder die ihr Empfehlen könnt. Und wie füttert ihr an. Mit Top Secret? 

Petri Heil


----------



## Cloud (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Anfüttern tu ich meist gar nicht...
Probiers mal mit ner Maden-Mehlwurm Kombi... Hab ich schon oft drauf Erfolg gehabt...
Oder du tust dir nen paar Bienenmaden aufn Haken. Die wirken auch manchmal Wunder...


----------



## angler0507 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Ja nach Forellenart würde ich es ruhig auch mal mit Spinnfischen probieren. Hats dort vor allem Regenbogenforellen zieh mal ein paar silberne Spinner durch, klappt meist hervorragend. Sind auch stärkere  Bachforellen oder Regenbogner drin, teste mal kleine bis mittelgrosse Wobbler (mit unterschiedlicher Lauftiefe) im Forellendekor… Ist zumindest im Altrhein bei uns der Top-Köder auf die strammen Bafos – auch wenns die bei euch im Teich wohl eher nicht geben wird  #c


----------



## Tyron (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Hab im anderen Forum, in dem du die frage ebenfalls gestellt hast, schon geantwortet...


----------



## Karpfen Angler (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Auf maden und wurm
#h *Gruß aus Eppstein#h *


----------



## der_Jig (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

auf grund.... 1m vorfach und 10cm vorm haken ein bleischrot... dann fischt du mit einer bienenmade auftreibend... ich verwende kleine weiße styroporkugeln...

top-fängig... und ansonsten noch das powerbait mit 1-2 maden an der hakenspitze "aufmotzen"


----------



## secretdanny (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Versuch neben einer Madenmontage mal weiße Twister. Das hat bei mir immer ganz gut gefunzt. Egal ob Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler oder bunte Gummifische, bei mir gingen sie meist auf nichts anderes als weiße Twister. Warum kann ich auch nicht sagen. Hängt wahrscheinlich auch von dem Futterangebot und den Fischarten im Teich ab. Bait kann ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, wenn damit nicht tagtäglich angefüttert wird (zudem sauteuer und weniger effektiv).

www.hechtalarm.de


----------



## der_Jig (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

@liteon23: und mal wieder los gewesen und was an den haken bekommen?

erstatte mal bericht!


----------



## Flussbarschfan (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Natur: kleine Köfis, Wurm, Maden
Kunst: Blinker (effzett in silber und 3cm), kleine Wobbler bis 5 cm


----------



## scarred (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Also hör zu forellen stehen auf alles was sich bewegt


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*



			
				liteon23 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich Angle immer mit 2 Angeln auf Wasserkugel und mit einer auf Grund. An den Angeln mit Wasserkugel habe ich meist immer Powerbait, und an der auf Grund meist Made. ..


 
Also ich machs andersrum:

Made an Wasserkugelmontage und Powerbait auf Grundmontage


----------



## flo15 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

also ich angel an der wupper und  das mich mit nem blinker  das geht gut


----------



## flo15 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

also ich angel an der wupper mit nem blinker dran ich bin zwar noch ein anfänger aber  das geht gut


----------



## Maui (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Also ich war jetzt öfters an  einem Teich mit guntem Forellenbesatz. Feststehende Pose, ca. 30-50cm Tief eingestellt und als Köder Zwiebackteig. Ging sehr gut.


----------



## Master Hecht (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Im Sommer der absolute Bringer auf Regenbogner sind Heuschrecken an einer Wasserkugelmontage...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## dodo12 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Wir hebn es immer mit Köfi an der pose gemacht, eine nach der anderen haben wir rausgezogen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Bienenmaden


----------



## Dracian (5. August 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Jo Heuschrecken rock auf jedenfall das Haus, soviel ist mal sicher.
Wenn aber mal keine zur Hand hat sollten folgende Köser auch ihren Dienst tun.

Maden mit einem Mehlwurm (vorzugsweise Zombie)
Bienenmade
Powerbait (Sunshine Yellow, Chatreuse, Rainbow sowie grün und blau sind imho die fängigsten Farben)
Blinkerplättchen mit nem Bündel Maden oder einer Bienenmade darunter
Schwanz von einem kleinen Gummifisch
Kunstfliegen auf Sicht geht auch immer wenn sie oben stehen

mfG
Tobi


----------



## leif88 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

oder du nimms kleine gummifische abre dunklere farben


----------



## Kirchsteinbeker (10. August 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Nach meinen Erfahrungen gehen Würmer wie Mistwürmer, Laubwürmer in Kombination mit Mais ganz gut.
Oder man sucht den sie mit künstlicher Bienenmade am langen Vorfach und Sbirolino ab.
MfG


----------



## Matt Hayes (16. August 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Also ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht,aber bei uns am Bach beissen die Forellen auf absolut alles was man ihnen vorsetzt!

Egal ab lebendig oder tot,sie gehen auf alles.

Neben allem was schon gesagt wurde,kann ich noch "Große canadische Würmer" empfehlen,gibbets bei uns im Laden zu kaufen,das sind recht große und dicke Würmer,die sehr schleimig sind,klingt etwas abstoßend,aber gerade dicke Brummer stehn drauf

MfG


----------



## fishcatcher99 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Hi,
Du hast bstimmt schon mal den Abendsprung der Forellen gesehen. Das gibts überall! Mach einfach ne durchcichtige Wasserkuel dran mit nem langen Vorfach und schlenzdie n paar Meter raus Wichtig: Auftriebskugel an den vor den Köder,der übrigens egal ist#h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. August 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Du hast bstimmt schon mal den Abendsprung der Forellen gesehen. Das gibts überall! Mach einfach ne durchcichtige Wasserkuel dran mit nem langen Vorfach und schlenzdie n paar Meter raus Wichtig: Auftriebskugel an den vor den Köder,der übrigens egal ist#h



hallo brauch kein durchsichtige sein. wir waren gestern los und haben rote wasserkugeln gehabt. darauf haben sie alle gebissen.

mfg


----------



## Shimanoxt (24. August 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*



liteon23 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Angelfreunde
> 
> Ich angle seit einiger Zeit an einem See. Es ist ein Privatsee und mein Onkel hat da ein Häuschen stehen. Da fängt man aber nur Forellen. Ich Angle immer mit 2 Angeln auf Wasserkugel und mit einer auf Grund. An den Angeln mit Wasserkugel habe ich meist immer Powerbait, und an der auf Grund meist Made. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Naturköder oder Kunstköder die ihr Empfehlen könnt. Und wie füttert ihr an. Mit Top Secret?
> 
> Petri Heil


 

Hallo Liteon 23

Weißt du in etwa wie tief der Teich ist?
Grundlegende Sachen wurden schon genannt, aber wenn man weiß wie ein Gewässer beschaffen ist kann man genauere Tips geben.

LG Sven


----------



## -Kevin- (30. August 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Ich würde es mit tauwurm rotwurm und köfis (etwa 5 cm) versuchen, das sind die besten köder. Kunsköder gehen auch ich bin aber mehr vo den naturködern überzeugt auch wenns manchmal länger dauert.


----------



## Trout Hunter (1. September 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

also ich hab jetzt so oft Forellenköder? Kofis! gelesen!

ich glaub ich senk mir mal ein paar und nehm die am we mit^^

Heuschrecken? Hab ich keine müsste jetzt auch nicht wo ich welche herbekomme... vllt angelshop mal anrufen 

Lg. Trout 

Ich berichte am Montag!!!


----------



## aal60 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*



Trout Hunter schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt so oft Forellenköder? Kofis! gelesen!
> 
> ich glaub ich senk mir mal ein paar und nehm die am we mit^^
> 
> ...



Kriegst Du Heimchen in der Tierhandlung die Reptilien haben.
Kleine Köfi gehen gut wenn auch Kleinfisch im Gewässer vorhanden sind. :m


----------



## hoefti5 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Auf was Beißen Forellen gut?*

Versuch es doch mal mit einer Spirolinomontage und 1 oder 2 Bienemadem die am Haken wie ein "L" aufgezogen werden! Dan die Montage langsam ( sehr langsam ) schleppen!Sollte klappen.

Petri Heil 
Uwe


----------

